# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Sobre doblar cucharas

## Aledo

Hola, soy nuevo, y en principio solo me metí en este foro para hacer algunas sugerencias, aunque veo que es muy interesante. Llevo unos 5 años en esto de la magia. Vivo en madrid e iba siempre a la tienda de magia de la calle San mateo. Empencé comprando cosillas para princpiantes, tirajes para hacer desaparecer colillas, barajas biseladas, etc.
Un cumpleaños me regalaron el libro de Vicente Canuto, y desde entonces casi no he comprado nada.
Siempre junto a las cartas suelo añadir entre juego y juego otros diferentes, como es el dobklar cucharas de una forma bastante rudimentaria creo...
Por lo que he leido en el buscador hay cierto DVD interesante, el metal liquid, sería una oportunidad de volver  a visitar la vieja tienda de magia, y así hay algunos aparatos según he visto, pero lo que quería consultar es si merece la pena realmente comprarse aparatos para hacer maravillas con las cucharas, o existen técnicas manales(seguro que mejores que la mía) para sorprender con el mismo efecto¿?
Mi rutina es la siguiente: Después de haber hecho un buen truco de cartas paso a explicar que no todo siempre es ilusionismo y que realmente hay cosas como la imantación del cuerpo que la gente desconoce. Así cojo una cuchara cualquiera y me la pego en la cara, en la frente, también en verano lo hago con una plancha de hierro de esas antiguas, en el pecho. Después de hacerlo con una cuchara, yo sentado digo que voy a coger las llaves de mi casa, acto por el que dejo esa cuchara en mis piernas y cojo la cuchara que me sirve para hacer el truco. Me pego las llaves por toda la cara, y cojo "otra vez la cuchara", empiezo a hablar de uri geller, mientras la cuchara vá bailando hasta que se dobla y se rompe. Acto seguido cojo otra llave igual pero doblada y hago el efecto como si la doblara para cerrar el truco.
Mi tecnica y mi cambiazo son muy rudimentarios, más que nada porque me los inventé yo. No hará falta decir como doblo la cuchara del cambiazo...
En definitiva pues, ¿me compensa buscar aparatos o mejoras para tener más libertad en esta rutina?¿Hay metodos naturales para hacer el efecto sorpredente también?

----------


## er_lco

> más que nada porque me los inventé yo.


Bah! No creo que te los hayas inventado tú. Supongo que otros muchos magos más viejetes han optado por esa opción en muchas de sus actuaciones. 

Cuando hablas sobre esto, me recuerdas a la Telekinesis, la capacidad de mover objetos con la mente.. etc.. 

Con artefactos.. pues como no sea un robot que lo haga.. no sé yo.

Un saludo!

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> más que nada porque me los inventé yo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Cuando hablas sobre esto, me recuerdas a la Telekinesis, la capacidad de mover objetos con la mente.. etc.. (No sé si creen en esto, pero sí existe xD)
> 
> Un saludo!


Y en que pelicula de ciencia-ficción dices que existe eso? O es un amigo de un amigo del que vio el video de Ricky Martin?

 :shock:

----------


## er_lco



----------


## Miguel Díaz

Me ha sorprendido la afirmación "No sé si creen en esto, PERO SI EXISTE". No me ha parecido una opinión o una creencia, sino mas bien que asegurabas que existe, por eso te he corregido sin animo de ofender desde el lado realista o empirico.

----------


## er_lco

Por cierto, estamos desvirtuando el tema, y no creo que a los moderadores o al máster le guste. 

Las discusiones si quieres por msn o en otro momento.

Saludos!

----------


## Aledo

¿Telekinesis? Ese es el discursito que echo yo cuando hago los trucos. En cuanto a si me he inventado yo o no la técnica, obviamente a lo mejor a alguien se le ocurrió antes y la utilizó, pero yo no tengo constancia de ello,  y el hacer el cambiazo como yo lo hago, y el doblar la cuchara con la cuchara ya rota, nose, me parece demasiado rudimentario.
Lo de los objetos metálicos pegados en el cuerpo es un gran efecto. Y no se necesita ni saber como se hace. En un programa de hace años llamado "la otra dimensión" hablaban de poderes psíquicos mostrando a un chino que se pegaba cucharas y llaves en la cara, y como colofón una plancha metálica.
Hete aquí mi sorpresa cuando quise probar a ver si funcionaba, y en pocos minutos sin ningún esfuerzo me salía a la pefección. Pienso que son los poros de la piel cuando sudas lo que hace que se te quede pegado el objeto, y más cuando estás delante del público. No hace falta ningún poder especial aunque si es cierto que tienes que concentrarte en manetener una postura natural pero intentando que un movimiento brusco no tire el objeto pegado a la cara. 
Vamos que en "La otra dimensión" o nos tomaron el pelo o eran demasiado ingenuos.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Es que de verdad existe.
> 
> Pero que me vengas a decir en qué película o no se qué es ofensivo por lo menos para mí.
> 
> Y por cierto, estamos desvirtuando el tema, y no creo que a los moderadores o al máster le guste. 
> 
> Las discusiones si quieres por msn o en otro momento.
> 
> Saludos!


Que te vaya bien campeón!

----------


## Némesis

No sé si creen en eso de la telekinesis

Pero NO EXISTE.

Y no discutamos más, estamos desvirtuando el tema.

Si eso es lo que yo creo respeten mi opinión.

...
 :roll: 
...
¿No?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

No sabes como te agradezco el comentario Nemesis, una mente fria en la conversación.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Mgdayero

No creo que la telequinesis exista, porque si la telequinesis existe, papa noel, los reyes magos, la magia en si, (que no se tome como una ofensa y se analice la oración antes de enfadarse, que no me refiero a "nuestra" magia) todo existiria, pero pienso que el que se te peguen objetos metálicos al cuerpo no se debe mas que a la reacción química del aluminio con el sudor o con algun otro componente de la parte porosa de nuestra piel, puesto que en esta se originan numerosos vapores y magnetismos que atraen a otros objetos (prueba de ello es la electricidad estática).

Un saludo!

----------


## Aledo

A mi no me cuentes la explicación del que se me peguen objetos al cuerpo, ya la he dado en mi anterior respuesta como podrás comprobar, y mi conclusión es igual que la tuya, se debe al sudor(particularmente pienso que a los poros abiertos) y más en público, pero aprovecho para rcomendar este efecto entre juego y juego pues deja impactada a la gente, aunque en sí sea una niñería. 
Creo que el mensaje se va de las ramas ¡ nadie ha contestado a mi pregunta !

----------


## Mgdayero

En cuanto a tu pregunta;

Pienso que si el truco te gusta mucho y ves que causa impacto al realizarlo de la manera rudimentaria, piensa que cuanto mas avances y mas practica, efectos, comentarios, ... etc más impacto causará, eres tu el que debe conocer si le interesa aumentar la sorpresa en el publico o no.





Un saludo

----------


## el espectador

Que las cucharas o las llaves se peguen al cuerpo debido al sudor lo acepto, pero que una plancha de hierro que puede pesar un kilo, se pegue al cuerpo por el sudor, tengo que verlo.

el espectador

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver Aledo:

El DVD Liquid Metal es solamente un DVD de técnica, preparación de material y presentación. No lleva ningún gimmick, En cuanto a los efectos de doblar cubiertos con gimmick solamente conozco el perfect bend.

Por cierto, las descarga en servantes, topit o regazo... se usa desde que la magia es magia
Un abrazo

----------


## sacrone

Parece que el tema esta un poco tenso por aqui, venga un toque de humor, " es que ademas de para mover el café, tambien se pueden doblar las cucharas magicamente??"

Ahora en serio, es curioso ver como la gente aun recuerda a Uri Geller, no es un efecto que yo use pero hay que reconocer que es de maximo impacto y que perdura en el tiempo.

----------


## Aledo

Gracias, supongo que lo que haré es comprarme el DVD y el ginmic si hay presupuesto(y que no tengo ni la más remota idea de que es). Prefiero comprarlos en persona pues sé donde está la tienda de magia(sí la misma de la web) y te atienden bastante bien en persona.

Por ahora mi efecto cuela pero me siento bastante inseguro, y aunque parezca raro más aún delante de niños, los adultos se tragan todo, pero los niños son unos listillos

En cuanto a lo de la plancha metálica en el cuerpo, simplemente puedo decir que funciona, no se como pero funciona. Supongo que a parte de un mínimo de sudor para frenarla contará que la parte del pecho está inclinada unos grados en casi todas las personas, a mí se me pega sin ninguna dificultad. Cuando se lo suelo hacer(con llaves o planchas) a una persona de tú a tú no dudan en juguetear con ello para ver si les sale y muchos se quedan flipados al ver que les ocurre lo mismo

----------


## Namspeak

Aledo... perdoname, no es que no te crea, pero se me hace muy dificl y me pasa lo mismo que a "El Espectador".... tendría que ver eso de la plancha en tu pecho porque así, tal cual lo estás contando.... no acabo de creermelo!!

Un saludo.

----------


## Aledo

No te preocupes, en cuanto publique 50 mensajes podré publicar videos con mis rutinas, y lo comprobarás.
Ya lo he contado, todo vino de un porgrama que emitía Antena 3 hace años, "la otra dimension", tipo "4 milenio", en aquellas épocas preadolescentes en las que me creía todo tipo de chorradas salía una grabación de un chino que era aplaudido por un público inmenso por el hecho de que una llave o cuchara se le quedara pegada a la frente. El aplauso fue apoteósico cuando el chino se quitó la camisa y en el pecho se le quedaba la plancha(el lo tenía fácil, además era muy gordo y estaba inclinado su pecho). Grababa todos esos programas y un día me pregunté por qué no iba a hacerlo, sorpresa funciona sin ningún tipo de conocmiento, más que nada saber mantener un cierto equilibrio sin demostrar rigidez, para que un movimiento brusco no mande todo al garete.

----------


## pecha3

Pues yo si me creo lo de la plancha. Porque me gusta creer en la magia y en lo imposible, como queremos que crean el publico.
Ademas, si lo dice el... porque va a ser mentira?... 

Yo espero a los videos para verte, porque si lo hago en casa mi madre ya se cae al suelo redonda.... no por verme con una plancha en el pecho pegada.... si no por verme coger una plancha jajajaja

----------


## BANDIDO

yo tengo el dvd del liquid metal, esta bastante bien te explica con todo lujo de detalles una rutina con 2 tenedores, preparacion, performance y mis direction.

Un saludo.

----------


## Namspeak

Ojo, que no digo que sea mentira lo que dice Aledo ni mucho menos.

Simplemente digo que se me hace muy dificl de creer que una plancha se quede pegada al pecho... digo yo que se notará que la inclinación del cuerpo es la que la "sujeta" pegada... o la barriga... o no se... pero vamos que a si, a pelo... como que no.

Aledo. puedes colgar el video en otro sitio, y asi o tenemos que esperar a tus 50 mensajes ... Y NOS SACAS DE DUDAS!!!

Venga un abrazo.

----------

